# Before Refining



## Fournines (Jul 20, 2009)

Guess the weight anyone...


----------



## EDI Refining (Jul 20, 2009)

1000 oz , do i win it ?


----------



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a little fat.

415 troy oz .


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 21, 2009)

I wish you had put a ruler next to it.

400 tr.oz. good delivery bar? Or, officially, somewhere between 350 and 430 tr.oz.

I would guess 404 tr.oz., before refining.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice induction furnace in your avatar!

I agree----it's a 400 ounce bar. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 21, 2009)

About 39-40 years ago, a company I worked for had $1 million worth of 400 oz bars in the safe - at $42/oz = 60 bars. On a Saturday, I took my 5 year old son down to see them. He still talks about it. I do too.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 21, 2009)

In the early 70's, I visited the Denver mint. They had on display a large number of 400 ounces ingots, which was quite a rush for me. 

The closest I ever came to a large amount on a personal basis was just before selling my refining business, when I had just over 400 troy ounces of gold shot in a large casserole. There's nothing quite like the feeling of holding such heavy material. Even today, I marvel at the weight, especially when holding platinum. 

I'd love to own the ingot in the picture----even if it isn't as pretty as my gold shot! 8) 

Harold


----------



## DNIndustry (Jul 21, 2009)

the old timers are going off mold sizes.
Im ball parking compared to the floor tile.
698 ozt
I could be way off but it's just fun.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome back DNI.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 21, 2009)

444 ozt ..... 8)


----------



## Lou (Jul 21, 2009)

Is this the same ingot being poured in your avatar?

It would make a nice paperweight.


----------



## qst42know (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, real important papers, in a hurricane. :lol: :lol: 

Nice brick!


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 22, 2009)

Lou said:


> Is this the same ingot being poured in your avatar?


I wondered about that, too. If so, it's likely in excess of 1,000 ounces. 

Harold


----------



## Fournines (Jul 22, 2009)

They are two different ingots. The one from my avatar was probably around 900oz (I don't remember exactly, but judging by the size of the mold...).

The ingot in the picture I posted weighs less than that. I'm going to try to remember to post the picture of it on the scale later tonight.

The closest guess wins it! Ha ha...just kidding!


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 22, 2009)

Awwwwww.....bad joke


----------



## Palladium (Jul 23, 2009)

Platdigger said:


> Awwwwww.....bad joke



Joke !!!!!

What, He was joking. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Fournines (Jul 23, 2009)

660.71 ozt


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 23, 2009)

So, nice guess DNIndustry


----------

